# Dayan Gu Hong review



## Lorenzo (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no editing program so I have to do this one-take video. I seem to have forgotten to show the core and such, but there are some other videos showing that.

Also please don't be too harsh 
This is my first review


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 6, 2010)

you could've just simply used the Windows Movie Maker....


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> you could've just simply used the Windows Movie Maker....



Who cares?

Really good review man.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > you could've just simply used the Windows Movie Maker....
> ...



using a editing program = less trouble to get it perfect in one take.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Again, who cares?
He did good.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I'm just giving him some advice that makes it easier for him.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2010)

I still don't get how people can pop with this cube lol (once per 20-30 solves is pretty poppy to me..once in 100 is decent ). I probably have it tighter than most of you do.

Anyway, yea the Maru lube is like a freakin' drug. Once you start using it you can't stop lubing with it, and you can't change lube too because it wouldn't feel as fast. Which is why I refrained from using Maru on my dayan guhong, shock oil seems to make it fast enough already.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



This was my second take


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I still don't get how people can pop with this cube lol (once per 20-30 solves is pretty poppy to me..once in 100 is decent ). I probably have it tighter than most of you do.
> 
> Anyway, yea the Maru lube is like a freakin' drug. Once you start using it you can't stop lubing with it, and you can't change lube too because it wouldn't feel as fast. Which is why I refrained from using Maru on my dayan guhong, shock oil seems to make it fast enough already.



It's probably because I have less accurate turning than you and maybe you just have the perfect tensions. I guess it's like how I haven't popped my Memory in so long that I forgot what it looks like inside.


----------



## nck (Jul 6, 2010)

Does CRC work as well?
Some friend in China told me the GuHong works the best with vaselineD:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 6, 2010)

nck said:


> Does CRC work as well?
> Some friend in China told me the GuHong works the best with vaselineD:



Three letters.
L. O. L.

I used CRC on my DaYan II and it didn't work as well as Jigaloo.
Maybe I should buy a Taiyan and put Maru lube in it. Muahahah


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice review, especially at one take.


----------

